# Sin and Temptation?



## baron (Mar 21, 2012)

Not sure if this is proper forum, if not sorry.

Today my wife and I had an unusal experience. I received a check and went to cash it at my bank, they informed her that we would have to leave it in the account till next Wednesday. So my wife said lets go to a check cashing place. We have a few overdue bills that she wanted to pay. So we did and I had my wife at the window with me (I'm not feeling good). So I cash my check, minus fees and away we go. When we get in the truck my wife hands me the envelope. To my surprise I see a stack of $20 with a wrapper that says $2,000.00 on it. So I counted the $20 and counted 100 which equals $2,000. Now we have to be at my doctor appointment soon and do not have time for this. But neither of us wanted to leave till we gave them the money back.

When we finnaly got back to the window we asked them to check my receipt and the money we received. Boy they were happy that I brought back $2,000. In fact we just said bye to the owner and he was wondering why we were back in line. I need to get to my appointment and the owner ask while I'm trying to hurry, he wanted to know if the thought about keeping the money came to our mind. My wife said no we were worried about getting the money back to you. So now my appointment is soon and I have a few miles to drive.

Latter my wife ask, why was it so easy to return the money, there was no temptation to us regarding the money, but we have little sin's that keep tripping us up? (Like us worrying about getting to my appointment). As the man told us we could of walked away with a large sum of money. Which did not even seem appealing to us.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 21, 2012)

Progressive sanctification, brother. Praise God!


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 21, 2012)

baron said:


> Not sure if this is proper forum, if not sorry.
> 
> Today my wife and I had an unusal experience. I received a check and went to cash it at my bank, they informed her that we would have to leave it in the account till next Wednesday. So my wife said lets go to a check cashing place. We have a few overdue bills that she wanted to pay. So we did and I had my wife at the window with me (I'm not feeling good). So I cash my check, minus fees and away we go. When we get in the truck my wife hands me the envelope. To my surprise I see a stack of $20 with a wrapper that says $2,000.00 on it. So I counted the $20 and counted 100 which equals $2,000. Now we have to be at my doctor appointment soon and do not have time for this. But neither of us wanted to leave till we gave them the money back.
> 
> ...



We're all tempted differently and all of our sins deserve God's condemnation. Satan knows our weak points and our strong ones and knows where to spend his energy. Someone else would be patient as can be but really struggle not to keep the money. It's one of the many ways in which we can be so thankful for God's mercy to us, that He saves us from all of our sins, whether big or small.


----------

